# Glock



## Cody (Mar 10, 2011)

I am looking into getting a gun and i was told that a Glock would be the best way to go. I have never owned a gun and i was wondering what kind i should be looking at.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Glocks are great guns. There are lots of great guns. Take a look at some of the many threads on this site relative to handgun selection. Can you be more specific about how you are going to use your weapon? Home defense, CCW, target/range, hunting? Oh hades, just get a full-size Glock .45 ACP and have at it!
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Glocks are cost effective, reliable and durable. They are nearly as simple to use as a revolver.

My standard answer for beginners is that a revolver is the best first weapon. If you ignore that advice, then a Glock is probably my next choice.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

"Best way to go" for what? 
Glocks will work fine for SD/HD or as a range toy. They are a popular service pistol option as well. Are they the best? Well that depends on who you ask.
There are plenty of other options:

http://www.handgunforum.net/general...r-glock-like-plastic-but-quality-weapons.html


----------



## Cody (Mar 10, 2011)

I am looking at it for target practice and i am also looking to go into law enforcement. I was told by the deputy sheriffs in my town that a Glock would be best to go so that's why i was wondering about Glocks.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Glocks are widely used in law enforcement. It is a good gun and for this application, good choice.

Try to find out what caliber the local LE use; and if they use the full size or medium sized weapons.

To qualify for the LE there are harder skills to master. Find out what the physical fitness requirements are. That may be more challenging than the shooting skills.


----------



## C.O.Grim (Mar 8, 2011)

There are many good reasons why the Glocks are favored by so many in law enforcement. With the exception of only a couple of officers in my department, the .40 cal Glock is used and favored by all. They simple to maintain, simple to use and nearly indestructible and the .40 cal. is a GREAT balance of control and knockdown power.


----------

